# Just bought my first E-bike :-)



## Alba Zeus (2 Jun 2021)

plumped for the Orbea Gain D50 Road bike 2021

Can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jun 2021)

Alba Zeus said:


> plumped for the Orbea Gain D50 Road bike 2021
> 
> Can't wait for it to arrive.
> 
> View attachment 591804


Lovely. A lady in my town has one but hacks all the other women riders off deliberately not declaring it as an e-bike on Strava. She’s well up the leaderboards on most of the climbs.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Jun 2021)

Alba Zeus said:


> plumped for the Orbea Gain D50 Road bike 2021
> 
> Can't wait for it to arrive.
> 
> View attachment 591804


 
Did you buy the optional windmill for the back yard


----------



## T4tomo (2 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Lovely. A lady in my town has one but hacks all the other women riders off deliberately not declaring it as an e-bike on Strava. She’s well up the leaderboards on most of the climbs.


Put your garmin in your car and drive up them about 10 second quicker than her times - that should put her in her place.....


----------



## richtea (2 Jun 2021)

Excellent choice! (I am somewhat biased though)
They're fun in a subtle way - visually and power-wise.


----------



## Alba Zeus (2 Jun 2021)

richtea said:


> Excellent choice! (I am somewhat biased though)
> They're fun in a subtle way - visually and power-wise.


Yeah been eyeing one for a while now. Really just for a boost on the hills 😊


----------



## cougie uk (2 Jun 2021)

Nice. You can't even see it's an ebike at first glance.


----------



## raggydoll (2 Jun 2021)

Congrats!

Looks really good.
I've had a go on a couple of electric bikes.
They are so addictive!

Hills will be a breeze for sure when you get it!


----------



## Mralexrides (18 Jun 2021)

Alba Zeus said:


> plumped for the Orbea Gain D50 Road bike 2021
> 
> Can't wait for it to arrive.
> 
> View attachment 591804


Amazing doesn't even look like an e bike. How much does it weigh?


----------



## Scaleyback (19 Jun 2021)

I own the Orbea Gain D30 2019 105 groupset. 
Nearly done 4,500 miles on mine. largely trouble free miles, I lost a few spokes early on (I'm a relative lightweight at 71 kg ) 
The standard 'Black Jack' wheels on mine seem to be cheap and the finish was very poor after 6 months.This is only cosmetic but annoying.
Also Orbea's support through their dealer 'Leisure Lakes' Lancaster was abysmal. I tried to get these wheels 'sorted' under warranty with zero success and consequently would not buy another. This is a crying shame because it is a great bike (imo)


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jun 2021)

My sister has one of those in aquamarine. She really likes it and it allows her to keep up with her husband.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jun 2021)

cougie uk said:


> Nice. You can't even see it's an ebike at first glance.


I second that E(bike)motion!


----------



## Alba Zeus (26 Jun 2021)

Bike arrived Thursday but standard Scottish summer had it peeing down all day so had to just sit and admire it until Friday when the sun popped out. 

Done a 17 mile circular that I have done recently on my non ebike so I could compare stats. Rode on mid assistant for first 10 miles and highest assist for the rest. 

Extra 2mph increase overall and hills where a doddle. Can definitely feel the bike helping when you need it and not when you don't. 

Overall the bike rides really well, comfortable and handles like a dream. 

Used about 12% battery with just a bit over 1000ft but as mentioned was on highest assist level for half of that and more than likely moving forward I will use it on mid assist as I was barely having to try on the highest assist. 

My Mrs asked me when I got home how it was and all I could think was how much fun it had been. Highly recommend this bike.


----------



## Scaleyback (26 Jun 2021)

You look far too young and fit to have an e-bike


----------



## Alba Zeus (26 Jun 2021)

Just turned 41 😊.


----------



## jowwy (26 Jun 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> You look far too young and fit to have an e-bike


Didnt know there was an age limit for owning an ebike…….


----------



## Scaleyback (26 Jun 2021)

jowwy said:


> Didnt know there was an age limit for owning an ebike…….



Of course, note the


----------



## dodgy (26 Jun 2021)

Alba Zeus said:


> View attachment 595893
> 
> 
> Bike arrived Thursday but standard Scottish summer had it peeing down all day so had to just sit and admire it until Friday when the sun popped out.
> ...



That's a highly non compliant bike photograph. Chain should be in largest chainring and valves nearest the ground or furthest from the ground.
This is non-negotiable.
Enjoy your new bike!


----------



## Alba Zeus (26 Jun 2021)

dodgy said:


> That's a highly non compliant bike photograph. Chain should be in largest chainring and valves nearest the ground or furthest from the ground.
> This is non-negotiable.
> Enjoy your new bike!



Fight the power 💪


----------



## Mrs M (26 Jun 2021)

Alba Zeus said:


> plumped for the Orbea Gain D50 Road bike 2021
> 
> Can't wait for it to arrive.
> 
> View attachment 591804


Very smart, hope you enjoy it 😊


----------



## gzoom (26 Jun 2021)

Lovely bike you will love, am still under 40, I ride my eBike more than my analogue bike these days. My next pedal bike will 100% been another eBike.


----------



## jags (26 Jun 2021)

Alba Zeus said:


> View attachment 595893
> 
> 
> Bike arrived Thursday but standard Scottish summer had it peeing down all day so had to just sit and admire it until Friday when the sun popped out.
> ...


bike and pilot looking good,
stay safe and keep her clean great looking bike.


----------



## Scaleyback (27 Jun 2021)

Don't forget you can set the 'engine power' in the phone app. You can set the 3 power levels independantly from 100% downwards.


----------



## Alba Zeus (27 Jun 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> Don't forget you can set the 'engine power' in the phone app. You can set the 3 power levels independantly from 100% downwards.



Just out of curiosity why would one lower the power settings?


----------



## CXRAndy (27 Jun 2021)

Alba Zeus said:


> Just out of curiosity why would one lower the power settings?


Increase range, if you become fitter you require less assistance too


----------



## Scotty55 (27 Jun 2021)

Out of curiosity (I.e. nosy bastard), why have you got an e-bike when you’re clearly fit enough to use an ordinary one?

I’m genuinely intrigued - most e-bike riders I’ve seen have been a lot older and a lot less fit.


----------



## CXRAndy (27 Jun 2021)

Scotty55 said:


> Out of curiosity (I.e. nosy bastard), why have you got an e-bike when you’re clearly fit enough to use an ordinary one?
> 
> I’m genuinely intrigued - most e-bike riders I’ve seen have been a lot older and a lot less fit.



They're fun. 

Until last year, I was cycling 100+miles a week going on foreign cycling tours. Ive lost a fair bit of dedication to cycling and didn't fancy the long process to regain my fitness.

I fancied riding 40-50 miles over any terrain and being able to stay in zone 2 for HR. Ebikes can be a useful tool to fitness.


----------



## jowwy (27 Jun 2021)

Scotty55 said:


> Out of curiosity (I.e. nosy bastard), why have you got an e-bike when you’re clearly fit enough to use an ordinary one?
> 
> I’m genuinely intrigued - most e-bike riders I’ve seen have been a lot older and a lot less fit.


Why not?? Does there have to be a reason to own one, cant one just buy what they want and ride without being judged…….and how do you know hes fit enough to ride an ordinary one, just from looking at a picture?.


----------



## Scotty55 (27 Jun 2021)

jowwy said:


> Why not?? Does there have to be a reason to own one, cant one just buy what they want and ride without being judged…….and how do you know hes fit enough to ride an ordinary one, just from looking at a picture?.



No reason At all why he shouldn’t have one if he wants it. I’m just curious about what an ebike gives the OP over his normal one. I’m not (I hope) being judgmental - if it came across that way, I am sorry as that was not my intention.

The OP has explained why he got one - I appreciate his comments as he didn’t need to bother. Like I said, I am just being nosy. Each rider should do whatever he or she has to to enjoy the ride - no one else’s opinion matters.


----------



## carpiste (27 Jun 2021)

Scotty55 said:


> Out of curiosity (I.e. nosy bastard), why have you got an e-bike when you’re *clearly fit enough *to use an ordinary one?
> 
> I’m genuinely intrigued - most e-bike riders I’ve seen have been a lot older and a lot less fit.


You can`t always tell by looks!
In the past few years I`ve had 4 surgeries for aneurysm repairs which knocked me bck a lot. But I still look fit and healthy.
I have a blood clot in my left leg. It can`t be operated on and so I can walk around slowly and I can jump on a bike. If I walk too fast I`m lucky if I cam manage 50 metres without pain! I can cycle without too much pain as long as I don`t really go mad.But I still look fit and heathy.
I am diabetic.... but yes, I still look healthy!
Having an e-bike has given me the confidence to get back on a bike, to strengthen my body so I can get on a regular bike and to keep me relatively healthy.


----------



## Alba Zeus (27 Jun 2021)

I have hip issues from years of bad gym form deadlifting. It affects my back day to day and I work in IT so sit at a desk all day. Over the past year I've realised days out cycling with lots of inclines aggrivates my hips/back so the ebike is to negate that issue. 

I'm lucky enough that in my life just now I'm able to drop 2.5k on a bike without much thought so why not? 

A normal cycle for me might be 15/20 miles but with this bike it will be more like 40/50 and I don't have to avoid hilly rides. Win win


----------



## Scotty55 (27 Jun 2021)

Alba Zeus said:


> I have hip issues from years of bad gym form deadlifting. It affects my back day to day and I work in IT so sit at a desk all day. Over the past year I've realised days out cycling with lots of inclines aggrivates my hips/back so the ebike is to negate that issue.
> 
> I'm lucky enough that in my life just now I'm able to drop 2.5k on a bike without much thought so why not?
> 
> A normal cycle for me might be 15/20 miles but with this bike it will be more like 40/50 and I don't have to avoid hilly rides. Win win



Good for you - I’m really not trying to question or undermine your decision. I’m impressed that you are keen enough on your cycling to find ways round the discomfort a non-e bike gives you. Something I’ll keep in mind for myself if I get similar discomforts


----------



## Alba Zeus (27 Jun 2021)

Scotty55 said:


> Good for you - I*’m really not trying to question or undermine your decision*. I’m impressed that you are keen enough on your cycling to find ways round the discomfort a non-e bike gives you. Something I’ll keep in mind for myself if I get similar discomforts



Genuinely didn't think for a second you where mate


----------



## dodgy (27 Jun 2021)

I was at Llandegla the other day on my road bike, the place was swarming with 'kids' (which is anyone a lot younger than me  ) on e-bikes, some of them heading up the trails without pedalling. Llandegla have a policy against illegally modded e-bikes, difficult to enforce. I think a generation of kids are taking the easy option of fun before fitness. *

* I have an e-bike and they're brilliant! But obviously some buyers are buying them for all the best reasons, it's not always the case.

I might eventually buy a road e-bike, as long as I can put in say 250 watts constantly, I'll still get the health benefits of exercise. This is what my Gocycle enables me to do, my part of the deal is put in (say) 200 watts, and only then does the motor kick in. It's a great system.


----------



## keithmac (28 Jun 2021)

Lovely looking bike!.

I got my first ebike 6 years ago, just to make my commute more palatable.

I love a roadie style ebike but I just don't fit unfortunately.


----------



## youngoldbloke (29 Jun 2021)

Very tidy. I have a 2018 D30 (Tiagra - 105 was not available on them until 2019 when it became the D30 build). Almost 5000 miles now, no problems, except he app was pretty dodgy in the early days but seems quite stable now. The 2021 models have a much neater frame than the earlier ones. They have got rid of the curve at the bottom of the down tube which was quite a giveaway that it was an e bike. Enjoy!


----------



## Alba Zeus (29 Jun 2021)

youngoldbloke said:


> Very tidy. I have a 2018 D40 (Tiagra - 105 was not available on them until 2019 when it became the D40 build). Almost 5000 miles now, no problems, except he app was pretty dodgy in the early days but seems quite stable now. The 2021 models have a much neater frame than the earlier ones. They have got rid of the curve at the bottom of the down tube which was quite a giveaway that it was an e bike. Enjoy!



I have dabbled with the app however it came with a computer that can be mounted on the stem so negates the need for the app imho. Gives you battery life, the ability to change levels etc. I have my bolt attached to the built in mount out front as well.

Have only had it out once due to work/family however I have Thursday & Friday of this week off so away to Aberfoyle to do the dukes pass/Loch Katrine circular then over to the Isle of Bute on the Friday to do a circuit of there..... tad excited :-)


----------



## youngoldbloke (29 Jun 2021)

Alba Zeus said:


> I have dabbled with the app however it came with a computer that can be mounted on the stem so negates the need for the app imho. Gives you battery life, the ability to change levels etc. I have my bolt attached to the built in mount out front as well.
> 
> Have only had it out once due to work/family however I have Thursday & Friday of this week off so away to Aberfoyle to do the dukes pass/Loch Katrine circular then over to the Isle of Bute on the Friday to do a circuit of there..... tad excited :-)


The computer is another major improvement, the early ones only had the button on the top tube. Can you also change back through the levels now - 3 back to 2, 2 back to 1? 
[corrected my post above, my bike is a *D30* (2018) Tiagra, from 2019 the D30 has 105]


----------



## Alba Zeus (29 Jun 2021)

youngoldbloke said:


> The computer is another major improvement, the early ones only had the button on the top tube. Can you also change back through the levels now - 3 back to 2, 2 back to 1?
> [corrected my post above, my bike is a *D30* (2018) Tiagra, from 2019 the D30 has 105]



You can with the computer yes but the top tube button is still only one way


----------



## Alba Zeus (7 Jul 2021)

richtea said:


> Excellent choice! (I am somewhat biased though)
> They're fun in a subtle way - visually and power-wise.




Do you happen to know how to adjust the tension in the rear disk brake? I can't see any barrel adjusters at the bar or calliper end


----------



## mustang1 (7 Jul 2021)

Having an e-bike is great although I do not have one yet. I would probably use it as a cross between a bike and motorcycle. Dont have the hassle of insurance/registration/etc of a motorbike and still have the advantages of a bike (caan us bike path, door-door parking, so on. Not as fast as a motorbike of course but i can see myself getting out on the bike on those days that I don't really feel like it.

Congrats, OP, on your new ride!

ps: i assume the car behind you is yours.... is your bike light enough for the roof rack specification to take the weight of the bike?


----------



## Alba Zeus (7 Jul 2021)

mustang1 said:


> ps: i assume the car behind you is yours.... is your bike light enough for the roof rack specification to take the weight of the bike?



Hi,

Yes had it on the roof last week, No issues. I have a Boardman CX Gravel Bike and my ebike weighs about the same.


----------



## jowwy (7 Jul 2021)

Alba Zeus said:


> Do you happen to know how to adjust the tension in the rear disk brake? I can't see any barrel adjusters at the bar or calliper end


what disc brakes are they???


----------



## Alba Zeus (7 Jul 2021)

Shimano BR-RS305 mechanical disc


----------



## mikeIow (7 Jul 2021)

Looks a cracking bike!

Must admit, I have a lot of friends who poo-poo ebikes (aside from those who own one: they *love* 'em!).....& even though I just finished a LEJoG on my hybrid (& clearly have _some_ degree of fitness!), I can easily see my next two-wheeler being an ebiike! I mostly hate hills.
A little boost up those pesky inclines would be perfect.....but having one that weighs not much more than a 'normal' bike would be the target. The technology is getting there!

Enjoy


----------



## richtea (7 Jul 2021)

Alba Zeus said:


> Do you happen to know how to adjust the tension in the rear disk brake? I can't see any barrel adjusters at the bar or calliper end


On the pre-2021 models, there are adjusters 10-15cm after the cables leave the bars (see the thick part of the cable below the steerer):





However, you've got the new-fangled inner cabling!
I'd look either under the bars, or maybe just above the disc where the cables come back out of the frame.
They can't be _in _the frame, surely? Eeek.

I looked at the manuals for the 2021 Gains (BLUE PAPER GAIN HYDRO 2021 EN-ES is yours), and although it shows the routing on page 51, I couldn't see the adjusters in the diagram. Maybe worth doubling checking though.

Failing that, email Orbea - they will reply, but after 48-72 hours or so.


----------



## Alba Zeus (7 Jul 2021)

richtea said:


> On the pre-2021 models, there are adjusters 10-15cm after the cables leave the bars (see the thick part of the cable below the steerer):
> 
> However, you've got the new-fangled inner cabling!
> I'd look either under the bars, or maybe just above the disc where the cables come back out of the frame.
> They can't be _in _the frame, surely? Eeek.




I have emailed Orbea for clarification but 100% can't see any adjusters in or round the brake set up


----------



## Alba Zeus (7 Jul 2021)

I should probably point out it’s the brake lever travel I want to adjust. When I pull the rear brake lever it touches the drop


----------



## youngoldbloke (7 Jul 2021)

This manual might be helpful. Can't you adjust the cable at the fixing point on the calliper?


----------

